# Kelp4less - Amino Acids 2 for 1



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Hurry before it ends soon. I just ordered 2lbs for the price of 1lb. today.

https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/aminoacids/?utm_source=Kelp4less+Special+Offers&utm_campaign=19e94f2a5e-2-for-1-Tuesdays-extreme-blend-and-more-11-14-2017&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_79706c4c04-19e94f2a5e-75564969&mc_cid=19e94f2a5e&mc_eid=334c28d11b


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Did anyone get the 2 for 1?


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I didn't do this one. Not super familiar with aminos and haven't had a chance to look at many reviews


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Extreme blend is on sale $19.60 per 1lb, normally $28.00. Free shipping too.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Wolverine said:


> Extreme blend is on sale $19.60 per 1lb, normally $28.00. Free shipping too.


Have you used this product? I've been eying it but I've been used the GCF products for 2 years. I have about 30k to cover


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > Extreme blend is on sale $19.60 per 1lb, normally $28.00. Free shipping too.
> ...


I have used it in the past with equal results to RGS. It's another rotational product to add to your arsenal.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Wolverine said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine said:
> ...


Thanks for the response. Any advantages or disadvantages that you experienced when comparing the GCF to Kelp4less?


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> ...


Kelp 4 less is not a liquid but a powder that must be mixed in a bucket before going into the sprayer. That's really the only downside i see.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Yeah, you have to mix it. Ironically, although the GCF is liquid, it still gets mixed in with water.

Just use a drill and one of those drywall mud mixers and you should be fine. The K4less mixes well in my opinion from the one time I got to use it last fall.


----------

